# Involvement in Other Creative Arts



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Music aside, do any of you actively take part in other creative arts? As an example, aside from being a composer/conductor/singer/bassist, I act, voice act, and will begin writing a two arc story in the not too distant future. Do any of you write, draw, paint, sculpt, or anything else? I'm genuinely curious to know.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I studied Shakespearean acting and briefly pursued a career in New York. I've directed undergraduate theatre productions, some of them as a faculty member. Currently, I'm writing my third novel--like the previous one, on opera-related themes.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I take photographs, especially abstracts.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I write poetry.

I didn't say it was any good, did I?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I do woodworking, and I enjoy sketching. I used to act "back in the day."

































V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a "Conversation" bench.

















A Desk I made for a customer:









Another table:

















Unfortunately, don't have time to get to it as often as I'd like. I did all of these back when I was doing it for a living.

V


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I've gotta say some of you are mighty talented with your hands. The woodwork I've seen is just beautiful to look at. On top of that, it looks very well-constructed.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

How did you like the whole acting/directing thing? I bet directing was as frustrating as it was rewarding.


----------

